# Gaunt`s Ghosts, to start or not to start?



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

OK, I have had "The Lost" omnibus sitting on my shelf for way over a month, while I have been waiting for "The Founding" and "The Saint" to arrive, but someone at the bookstore clearly screwed it, so I aint getting them in some time, and I wanted to know, should I just wait it out and read them in order, or can I just get my ass in and read "The Lost" straight of the bat? 

Will I ruin it for myself by doing that? 

When I think of it, I also have the Salvation`s Reach audio adaptation sitting here waiting for me to get started on it...  

So should I wait and take it all in correct order, or can I just read "The Lost" and listen to "Salvation`s Reach", or will I have a better experience by doing it all in correct order?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

If you're going to read them all then read them in order- you'll miss the significance, and emotion, of past events and characters if you read them any which way.

Plus _Sabbat Martyr_ is clearly the best of the series so far (no matter what Mr Dembski-Bowden, incorrectly, believes) and that's in The Saint omnibus :grin:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I cannot remember exactly which sub-plots are in which books; however, Abnett does set things up in earlier books that reappear much later, so you might spoil some of the surprises in earlier books.

You will also miss out on the set up for many of the characters so might find some of them less engaging if you read books out of order.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Ah well. Might wait if that is the case. 

Or, get the Ebooks? :scratchhead:


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

You gotta read them in order, you have no clue who is what character and what happened in past. Like said some returning characters and plots resurface later on.

And if you get ebooks, i think Black Library Ghost bundle this: http://www.blacklibrary.com/all-products/xmas-2011-gaunts-ghosts-ebundle.html

...is seriously three times overpriced.


----------



## Zinegata (Jan 25, 2012)

The Lost was also honestly the worst out of the Gaunt series. It doesn't have a strong direction, and the battles don't have the same epic feel as in The Saint.


----------



## clever handle (Dec 14, 2009)

Gotta disagree with everyone so far...

I picked GG up at THE LOST & thought it was fantastic. Frankly I found it better than THE FOUNDING, and felt that the plots in THE SAINT tended to resolve themselves very ...abruptly in comparison. That isn't to say I didn't like them, they are prime examples of the BEST of what the 40K universe has to offer with gripping characters & narration.

I found that by starting with the LOSTt & then going back to THE FOUNDING & THE SAINT certain events in the novels resonated more than I think they would have otherwise. As each novel starts with a few chapters summarizing previous events & throughout THE LOST's story arc there is a ton of time spent on characters reflecting on past events & the impact they had on the regiment.

I found that by reading out of sequence I was more emotionally involved in many characters because I was already aware of the importance they had on those around them (Bragg, Larkin, Hark, Cuu, etc)

I can't say for certain this is "the best" way of reading the novels, but I don't think anything is lost by reading the story arcs out of order.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Roninman said:


> And if you get ebooks, i think Black Library Ghost bundle this: http://www.blacklibrary.com/all-products/xmas-2011-gaunts-ghosts-ebundle.html...is seriously three times overpriced.


wow, that is overpriced 
just get the paperback omnibuses


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

I would read them in order. I only just finished traitor general, the plots are brilliant but it's the characters that make it.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

For me, Dan Abnett + Non-Space Marines = Me being bored to shit. I struggled to get through the 1st two books of the 1st Omnibus, but give me a Space Marines book by Abnett, I devour them in short order. But if you're looking to do Gaunts Ghosts, ALWAYS start at the beginning and work your way forward. There's simply too much shit you'll miss out on otherwise.


----------



## Designation P-90 (Feb 24, 2012)

Diatribe1974 said:


> For me, Dan Abnett + Non-Space Marines = Me being bored to shit. I struggled to get through the 1st two books of the 1st Omnibus, but give me a Space Marines book by Abnett, I devour them in short order. But if you're looking to do Gaunts Ghosts, ALWAYS start at the beginning and work your way forward. There's simply too much shit you'll miss out on otherwise.


I agree. I can certainly see why people would like the Gaunt series, but It bored me to tears.


----------



## Freakytah (Nov 20, 2009)

Gaunt's Ghosts was my first introduction to the 40k world, and I've enjoyed reading them all. Purely by coincidence I picked up the first book after finishing the _Sharpe's_ series by Bernard Cornwell, only to see that there are many parallels between the two.

I'd definitely read them in order though, but I wouldn't read any series out of order.


----------



## Imp Blackheart (Nov 29, 2010)

Heres my advice, with Guants ghosts, having read all books up to current, MULTIPLE TIMES! start from the begining, if you cut half way in or so one, you will lose out on the meanings behind char to char inside jokes, or the history of the chars and the interaction behind them all, you will also miss out out the story of the crusade that they are attached to. as well as how the Tanith 1st and only is resupplied with bodies to fill its ranks to keep it at working order. there is just too much that happens to go out of order.

ironically i found that the perfect book series that could be read out of order is the Cain novals by Sandy Mitchell. you dont need to read in order as Sandy has written them to be excerpts of a memoir. that confused the hell out of me LOL


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Under no circumstance should you read the books out of order, it would just ruin things and utterly dampen the rather shocking events that happen later on. Sabbat Martyr is the gem of the whole series and all the other books before it are needed to make it so.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Yea, I read them all in order, and I am glad I did. Got a lot more out of it. 

Finished _Only in Death_ yesterday, took a short break to read _The Last Ditch_, but will get back to _Blood Pact_, and follow it up with the audio version of _Salvation`s Reach_. What I should do after that, I dont know. Re-read them? :crazy:


----------



## Zinegata (Jan 25, 2012)

Personally, I've always liked re-reading "The Saint" arc, as it was the best - especially Sabbat Martyr. "The Founding" was a little rough around the edges while "The Lost" was simply bleak.


----------



## jasonpittman (May 17, 2010)

I've only read the first omnibus and thought the first and second books were really boring and only finished them because I had nothing else to read. I left the omnibus on the shelf for months until once again I had nothing else to read and finally finished it. I wish I had finished it earlier because 'Necropolis' is superb and now can't wait to read the second omnibus as soon as play.com deliver it.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

I would really advise waiting till you have them all and reading them in order; a lot of the character stuff in 'The Lost' won't make sense unless you've read 'The Saint', and likewise for 'The Saint' relative to 'The Founding'. 

And yes, 'The Lost' is bleak, but it's fucking brilliant with it. All the stuff on Gereon was just mesmerising IMHO, and crucial to a lot of what comes next.


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm all up to date now with the gaunts ghosts. Took me about 2 months on and off to read them. Best series in 40k by farrrr. Would recommend reading them in order. Can't wait for the next one.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Loved them all. No complaints. In the correct order is advisable as mentioned by many above.


----------



## TomB360 (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm a big fan of Abnett, loved _Eisenhorn, Brothers of the Snake_ and all his HH novels.

Also a big fan of IG. I've read _Cadian Blood_, _Fifteen Hours_, _Death World, Rebel Winter_ and _Dead Men Walking_ and enjoyed all of them.

I've just started _The Founding_ omnibus. I'm only about 50-60 pages in but it's been a great read so far.


----------

